# Java-Klasse über Konsole starten



## jobu0101 (6. Feb 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne für bestimmte Zwecke ein paar Javaprogramme von der Konsole aus starten. Das klappt auch ganz gut, wenn es nur eine Klasse für sich ist und diese in keinem Package steckt, dann schreibe ich einfach "java Klasse Parameter" und fertig. Wie muss ich aber vorgehen, wenn meine Main-Klasse in einem Package steckt und auch noch andere selbst geschriebene Klassen verwendet?

Dankeschön!


----------



## XHelp (6. Feb 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/18960-java-programme-ueber-konsole-starten.html
Eins der unzähligen Themen, die zu dieser Thematik hier existieren


----------



## jobu0101 (6. Feb 2011)

In dem Artikel steht, Eclipse würde anzeigen, was es macht. Wo sehe ich das denn?


----------



## XHelp (6. Feb 2011)

In der Debug-View mit rechts auf den Eintrag klicken und bei "Properties" nachschauen


----------



## jobu0101 (6. Feb 2011)

Vielen Dank. Der Aufruf funktioniert nun. Das Programm greift aber auch auf das Internet zu und komischerweise gibt es immer, wenn es ich über die Konsole ausführe eine IOException, während es in Eclipse immer funktioniert. Das Programm macht bei jedem Aufruf genau das selbe. Es ist mir unerklärlich.


----------



## XHelp (6. Feb 2011)

Falls es eine versteckte Frage war, lässt die sich nicht beantworten. KSKB könnte helfen


----------



## jobu0101 (6. Feb 2011)

Habe es herausgefunden. Ich habe das Programm vom falschen Pfad aus gestartet und da das Programm auch relative und nicht nur absolute Bezüge auf andere Dateien nimmt, hat das dann nicht geklappt.


----------

